# A few first impressions of my new car



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just took delivery of my new Porsche 997 Carrera S this morning. Absolutely incredible car - I am very pleased with it. It was the first time I had seen a 997 in Slate Grey so was slightly worried that it wouldn't live up to expectations, but it did. The colour looks quite subtle and different from the usual silvers and blacks I've seen quite a few of. The first time I started it up was a great moment - this car genuinely does not need a sports exhaust. 8)

I'll post some driving impressions once I've - er - driven it. I've taken some photos for now - would someone mind posting them for me? I've never worked out how to do so...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Well done mate.

The 997 is tamed by loads of electronics but it is a very competent car on its own merits. Will take considerable effore to spin these.

Enjoy your Porker and if you wrench on your own, the following sites are a wealth of information.

www.p-car.com

www.rennlist.com

PORK ON!!


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

very jealous m8, sublime choice of motor. health to enjoy her.

pics as soon as possible please.

justin


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

yoo! i have been wondering if you got it today! congrats mate! i spoke to my porker dealer today and he still doesnt have a delivery date for me, i have to wait til end of jan 

soo tell us!! whats it like? pics!! gimme! i'll host them! u guna be in canary wharf anytime soon, fancy giving me a ride?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> yoo! i have been wondering if you got it today! congrats mate! i spoke to my porker dealer today and he still doesnt have a delivery date for me, i have to wait til end of jan
> 
> soo tell us!! whats it like? pics!! gimme! i'll host them! u guna be in canary wharf anytime soon, fancy giving me a ride?


Cheers Dr_Parmar - I've sent you the pics. Don't often go around Canary Wharf way, but if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)




----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice nice nice very bloody nice 8)

Love the colour and the interior looks spanking


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

That is a Very very very nice motor!

Thumbs up Here [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

the dogs danglies mate  
Please dont say you leave it on the street at night


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Those pictures give me the horn. That's just wrong.

Perfect colour choice, nice one mate.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> the dogs danglies mate
> Please dont say you leave it on the street at night


Thanks Dr Parmar for posting the piccies.  And thanks all for comments.

Ronin - no, I don't leave it on the street - it's locked up in a garage nearby (although it's quite strange not being able to look out of the window and check it's still there! :?)

I've driven about 150 miles now and the car is amazing. Starting up the engine is the first delight - that flat six sounds almost diesel like initially as it coughs and splutters before it starts yelping into the higher revs - and I'm glad I opted not to wait for the sports exhaust as the standard sound is very good (and LOUD 8) )

I've not taken it over 4k revs so far, but the power is very apparent at low revs. The surge in acceleration is such that trying to drive smoothly from first gear then onto second is not the easiest thing to do. Need a bit more practice I think. 

The way the car clings to the road is something else - I remember on the test drive when the dealer took a motorway sliproad at around 80mph - I did the same one at about 60mph yesterday and couldn't believe it. What's more, when you press the "sport" button, the whole character of the car changes - throttle response sharpens, suspension gets firmer (and ride harsher) - looking forward to really exploring this option.

I know the design is evolutionary but I've had a lot of comments as I drove through London. Obviously not as many as when I first got the TTR in 2001, but a fair few nonetheless.

All the gadgets are fun as well - the PCM system includes things like sat nav (never had it before so plenty of fun to be had here), lap timer (with a huge great stopwatch on the dash - very useful :?), loads of journey info, telephone (I can even send text messages from the dash!) plus an automatic oil checker (there's no dipstick).

Can't wait to get it on some of the A roads I really love - this car was not meant to negotiate speed humps.... :!:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Slate Grey?...........absolutely gorgeous, stunning and so suited to the car - beats the pants off the usual black and silvers 

I was just a "little" envious before I saw the pics - now I'm green with envy 

Good to hear you have somewhere safe to keep it overnight; if it were mine I wouldn't be able to sleep if it was left on the street!

Jackie x


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm in LOVE [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gorgeous - but I would be way too nervous to keep such a car on the street. Do tell us its garaged overnight.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stunning. I note you haven't learnt to park it, yet


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

jampott said:


> Stunning. I note you haven't learnt to park it, yet


If my car was that new i'd also keep clear of the kerbs :wink:
Especialy with those lovely 19' wheels


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Moderators, please remove this post it's unfair on us lesser mortals.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Simply gorgeous. 8) 8)


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Now THAT is a nice motor [smiley=dude.gif] !!

Looks superb - you lucky, lucky, *!$*!  :wink:

Enjoy!

J


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Much, much respect [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Ed, that colour is stunning. Look forward to some traffic light GP at Wandsworth roundabout :wink:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful!!

Out of interest, what are everyone's opinions of these new style alloys?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Great interior; IMO SO much nicer than a 996,
and almost up with the TT. 

We won't mention the total CR*P interior of the DB7 !

Enjoy it :!:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!! 

Love it!!!!!! Maybe in a few years!!!??

I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

Regards

ALI


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

mab said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> Out of interest, what are everyone's opinions of these new style alloys?


They are starting to grow on me ...
At first i didn't like them, but now i think they suit the car very well


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

C'est Combien??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Moderators, please remove this post it's unfair on us lesser mortals.
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: [smiley=toff.gif]


Beautiful, stunning, and many very green people here of which i am at the top [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ..... I 2nd Digi's post...


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

congrats on a stunning car....now if i sell the house... banish the kids...live in a tent...mmm, nope, it aint gonna happen anytime soon, so you will just have to live the dream for me. have fun


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

[smiley=smoking.gif] smowken!!


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

PHWOOAARRR!!! 

That is the dog's knob! Congratulations mate.

One day :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

A bit late but .... WOW  Superb.

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Agreed - it's stunning 

Have fun


----------

